# Preventing and Getting rid of cycle spots



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

hi lads

i just want some advice for my bro hes asked me how to prevent if pos and get rid of really bad spots he gets them really bad when on cycle hes currently on just test enthanate at the moment he swapped to this from sus as he was sure it was that giving him the spots but hes still getting them on the enthanate . like i asked i think hed like to know

1 - how to get rid of the ones he has

2 - how to prevent for future cycles

i would appreciate some advice for him

cheers


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i use detol soap it dries the areas in question also sunbeds help and exfoliating

ro accutane is the big stopper as i learned but it comes with as many problems as the gear....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

it doesnt matter what type of test used....acne comes from it all if your prone

the older i get..the less i suffer, but thats me

tbh...higher test will fool the body into thinking its in puberty

toxicity playes a role also

as does the oil its carried in (i am not convinced of this but others are)

the best thing to do is have a long clean out (i mean long)

the spots on the next cycle prob wont be as bad...at least i used to find this


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cotton wool

clearasil(alcholic, put on cotton wool and wipe face in morning and before bed)

clearasil face wash.

Don't use soap on your face bad move


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i wish mine would get better with age, i had months off to clear up mine and there still about a bit.

my mate use to get loads though but now hes 38 or so he gets none and does lots of gear ect

my week in greece with sun seemed to help alot too,

if you get really complicated look into what foods dont help. example (dairy)


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

a low dose aof accutane will get rid of and prevent acne from the gear.

I have used it many times with good results, i think Pscarb used it before aswell during a cycle with good results too.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Dont rush into roaccutane AT ALL. Try other things first.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

finding a good usable dose of test which brings gains and not so many sides seems the best option imo

personally 500mg a week is right for me any more and spots start plus more is not always better


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> it doesnt matter what type of test used....acne comes from it all if your prone
> 
> the older i get..the less i suffer, but thats me
> 
> ...


This is true.

When I am off cycle for a significant time, and go back on, I get no where near the same amount of acne as before.

Best solution is to come off the gear for a while. As the acne scars/ blemishes are not so flattering.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ellis said:


> a low dose aof accutane will get rid of and prevent acne from the gear.
> 
> I have used it many times with good results, i think Pscarb used it before aswell during a cycle with good results too.


Accutane for me too......I use a low dose through the cycle and a bigger dose through PCT....


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

when accutane is mentioned many people suddenly go 'oh no to harsh, toxic on the liver' etc etc. First it is no more toxic that any oral steroid yet many people will suggest you take these and suggest a dose for oral steroids.

Secondly many people have no first hand experience of actually using accutane and just go by what they read. I used accutane on and off for several years at a dose of upto 100mg a day at some points which is a very high dose, at the same time i was using oral steroids. During the periods i was using accuatne for the several years i have regular bllod test to chest my liver etc and they always come back competly fine, never elevated at all.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i believe it shuts down the gland that secretes the acne

cant be a good thing that


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

I've had acne since i was 12-13 and im starting to get tired on it, I'll check with my doc if i can get roaccutane as subscript med.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

It doesn't shut them down Jimmy it reduces the size of them if i reember right, hence it is still possible to get some acne whilst on accutane.

It has been around for a while now and like other med can be used perfectly fine if used sensibly.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

still a last resort though ellis

there are other options

docs dont prescribe it after they try everything else first, for no reason


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

yes pbviously a last resort but for most people that get bad acne from gear simple antibiotics, body scrubs etc dont work and if they do its only breifly.

Dr's will suggest trying other things first, thats how they work what ever illness you have if you go to them they will try the most basic cure first and then progress from there.

Im just saying people think its a super dangerous drug and a big no no, which makes me laugh when you then read a thread (not aimed at you jimmy) of there's that says they are using so many mg of gear, oral steroids, GH, insulin, thyroid meds etc etc which are also all meant to be prescibed drugs yet they are not phased when it comes to using them.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

it can shut the gland down completly and once shut can stay sut for up to 12 months with no ro accutane, but this varys on indaviduals

the gland in question controls oils to the skin ect


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

I found that Neutrogena Oil free acne face / body wash helped me a lot, I used to get acne badly on my back, so I used to put a large dollop on a loofah to exfoliate the hard to reach parts.

Also, my doctor prescribed oxytetracyline, which worked a treat, but which I have since found out can be harsh on the liver and kidneys, so obviously not ideal when on a cycle.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

i want some accutane


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

its expensive if its real mate


----------



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks a lot lads much appreciated


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Ellis said:


> Secondly many people have no first hand experience of actually using accutane and just go by what they read.


I have 1st hand experience mate and I stick by my last resort statement! Might be dose depandant of course but its a nasty drug if used wrong!


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

What probs did you have with it the Kevo?

jjb1, your right real Roche accutane is expensive on the black market, there are some Ug labs making it now tho at a better price.


----------



## BOZWELL (Jun 22, 2007)

50mg zinc cheltates

2000mg vit c

4000mg ed good not oderless garlic extract

helps keep my ance in check

also try to find quinoderm cream for quick fix

cheap effective good for you


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Ellis said:


> What probs did you have with it the Kevo?
> 
> jjb1, your right real Roche accutane is expensive on the black market, there are some Ug labs making it now tho at a better price.


Oh none, appart from it made my skin that dry that my face would literally crack on a daily basis and because of the dry ness it was bright red all the time, looked amazing fair dos lol!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Kevo how many mg's a day were you on?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

a decent moisturiser helps a lot with the dry skin


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

When growing up in high school I used to take "Vitamin A + D with fish liver oil" I would drop about 6 little gel caps a day and somtimes get dry lips but my face was clean as a babies bum! Everyone else looked like a margeritta!! Dont seem to get an exact simliar product here.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Ellis said:


> a decent moisturiser helps a lot with the dry skin


i love it when we result to stateing the obviouse


----------

